# 44 Blackhawk troubles



## Jdgreen (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a Ruger Blackhawk that is shooting high after adjusting the rear sight to it's maximum to lower the bullet at impact.  It shoots 4" high at 40 yards, which is very aggravating to have to compensate for.

Has anyone had this problem with a Blackhawk?  I'm using 240 grain loads.


----------



## canecutter1 (Sep 7, 2010)

I got one thats doing pretty much the same thing took it down to Franklins and its been down there for over a month waiting on a new rear sight.


----------



## Robk (Sep 7, 2010)

4 inches at 40 yards?  Not too bad IMO.  You're not shooting a bolt gun at 400 yards.  there isn't much that your going to be able to do about it with the factory sites on it as your blackhawk is not meant to be used at targets that far out on a regular basis.  Now going with some time of optics on there will give you more leeway but that's about it.


----------



## blakely (Sep 7, 2010)

What ammo are you shooting in it?

Lighter loads tend to shoot higher than hotter loads. Maybe you should try some higher velocity ammo. The theory is that the bullet is in the barrel longer during recoil, when using lighter loads. This causes the bullet to hit higher, due to the rise of the barrel in recoil.


----------



## seeemmiss (Sep 7, 2010)

Ruger is known for sometimes putting the wrong size front sight on guns. How old is the Blackhawk? I know that many years ago they put the wrong size front sight on many different models. You may have to get a good gunsmith to cut the front sight off, mill a slot and replace the blade with a taller one. Other than that, not much you can do if ammo will not fix it. I do agree that faster ammo will shoot lower because it leaves the barrel a bit faster. The front sight replacement option will fix it for all ammo.


----------



## SASS249 (Sep 7, 2010)

One thing that may work is to go to a lighter weight bullet.  You might try something in the 200 gr range.  Contrary to what you might think, lighter bullets will shoot lower than heavier, all other things being equal.

However, your best fix is a taller front sight.  If it were mine, I would adjust the rear sight to the midway point and make a temp front sight out of something like electrical tape.  Take the gun to a range and shoot of a rest with your favorite load.  Trim the tape front sight until you have the gun hitting point of aim.  Now you know exactly what the height of your front sight should be.  Your rear sight still has adjustment available by starting it at the mid point.

Now you can either get a gunsmith to replace the front sight with a taller one that you can file and shape to the exact height you need, or you can raise the original sight yourself.  I did this on an Uberti colt SAA clone.  I simply filed the original front sight off flat and silver soldered an extension on it.  You can then file the extension to your liking.

The advantage of doing it yourself is simply you can have it now as opposed to waiting for someone to get to it.  You also have the satisfaction of having done it for yourself.  Looks to me you have little to lose, since you need a new front sight anyway, worse thing that can happen is you mess up and have to have the original sight replaced by a gunsmith after you bugger it up.

One of the reasons I really like single actions is that you can do a lot on them for yourself.


----------



## Lonegle57 (Sep 7, 2010)

I agree with what Sass says. Had a 44 that would only shoot 200gr bullets on target a 50 yards, 240gr bullets would shoot high with rear sight cranked down. It was a great gun otherwise but had to use light bullets.


----------



## TJay (Sep 7, 2010)

Or you could just scope it.


----------



## Jdgreen (Sep 7, 2010)

*thanks for the replies. now another question*

so, if I go with a scope on this gun (.44 Blackhawk), I like Leupold mounts.  Does anyone know if the leupold mount for this handgun will require the gun to be drilled and tapped?


----------



## Gordief (Sep 7, 2010)

Weaver Mount Base...no drill.. no tap


----------



## seeemmiss (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes. All Leupold Blackhawk mounts require drilling. Cheaper to get a new front sight. Also are you hold dead on or a six O'clock hold?


----------



## Jdgreen (Sep 7, 2010)

the top of the sight is at the middle of the target.  I don't know if that's considered a 6 oclock hold or not.


----------



## Jdgreen (Sep 7, 2010)

also, the front sight looks to be held on by a roll pin that goes through the front sight base.  The gun is a "New Model Super Blackhawk".  I'm not sure how old it is.  I bought it used.  Other than shooting high, it shoots really well.


----------



## SASS249 (Sep 7, 2010)

Is it satinless or blue? I believe the front sight on stainless models is held on with a pin.  Should be easy to replace.

By the way.  If you go the silver solder route you MAY not have to have the gun reblued (assuming it is blue).  You can buy heat sink paste from most hobby stores.  You apply the paste all around the area you want to solder and it serves to absorb and dissipate the heat.  The Uberti I raised the sight on was nickel plated and I did the soldering without damaging the finish.


----------



## one hogman (Sep 7, 2010)

*Blackhawk shooting high*

BTW  you did lower the rear sight right??  You said to the maximum made me question cause you always move the rear sight the way you want the bullet impact to go.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Sep 7, 2010)

A 200 gr 44 Mag load will probably shoot to the point of aim.  Or a 180 gr.  If your revolver is stainless with a pinned sight just call Ruger for a taller one.


----------



## seeemmiss (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with the front sight replacement for a pinned in front sight. If it is held in by a roll pin, it is a super cheap fix. Hamilton Bowen at bowneclassicarms.com sell replacement fronts sights blades taht can be cut to whatever shape and height you want. The sight blank is $15 but it requires filing and does not have the roll pin hole. Give him a call and he can fix you up with what you need.


----------



## Richard P (Sep 9, 2010)

If you are holding the top of the blade at the target center, that is not a 6oclock hold.  If you are going to use the 44 as a hunting gun and expect a shot at 40 to 50yds you should hold on the belly line of the animal. A shot 4'' above that should be about correct for placement.  Practice.  40 to 50yds without a rest is a good ways for most hunters.


----------



## flhr62 (Sep 9, 2010)

How are you lining up your front and rear sight? The top of the front sight should be even with the top of the rear sight.


----------



## WildWillie (Sep 10, 2010)

Get on Midwayusa.com and order a front sight blade for a 45 long colt Blackhawk that should have you back dead on.


----------



## Dan in MI (Sep 10, 2010)

SS SBh front sight is screwed on. You can swap it out easily with a taller ft sight.

Will the rear blade push down after the screw is bottomed out? If yes, you have a little wiggle room that can be used by removing the sight screw and filing off a little from the bottom. 

You can also file off the top of the rear blade and deepen the notch.

Spare blades and or screws can be purchased from Ruger.


----------



## Jdgreen (Sep 11, 2010)

Here's the sight and the particular gun.


----------



## Jdgreen (Sep 11, 2010)

I killed a nice hog with this pistol last year.  I want to kill a deer with it, but no opportunity has presented itself yet.


----------



## seeemmiss (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep, just knock that pin out and install a taller front sight. I bet if you call Ruger and tell them the problem, they will send you a taller front sight free of charge.


----------

